# Got a rattle in my dash



## 06cyclonegto (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey anyone have a problem with a rattle or squeak coming from the dash of my 06 GTO its right above the steering collom. i can pull the steering tilt down and sometimes it goes away for awhile.
I've taken the lower dash panel off for awhile and tried to track down the issue.
i can hear it but i can't find it. didn't know if maybe someone else on here might have had the same problem and might know of places to check.:confused


----------



## wwhozhot (Jun 11, 2010)

i got the same issue if you find it let me know


----------



## 06cyclonegto (Jun 7, 2010)

i've got theory on it, i'm wondering if its not the wiring harness hitting the top of steering column but i'm thinking i'll have to drop the steering column to find out.
what do you think?:confused


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got the same situation and it only occurs on an asphalt/gravel surface. It's kind of a buzz more than a rattle. It's been covered in previous threads and some folks have remedied it so you can search it on this site. It doesn't occur often enough for me to have fooled with the fix.


----------

